# Mail : le brouillon ne disparaît pas après l'envoi !



## poussvite (1 Février 2014)

bonsoir,
ne trouve pas de post sur votre site concernant ceci.
il m'arrive de constater qu'après avoir rédigé  un mail avec MAIL, le brouillon de celui-ci bien qu'envoyé reste présent dans le dossier"brouillon"!
agaçant,n'est-il pas ?



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Faute de mieux, puisqu'il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie internet et pas vraiment de bureautique, et comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal 77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

poussvite a dit:


> bonsoir,
> ne trouve pas de post sur votre site concernant ceci.
> il m'arrive de constater qu'après avoir rédigé  un mail avec MAIL, le brouillon de celui-ci bien qu'envoyé reste présent dans le dossier"brouillon"!
> agaçant,n'est-il pas ?



et pourtant ce n'est pas ce qui manque
traité plusieurs fois

il arrive que
des reglages se corrompent
 ou soient mal convertis ( fréquent , et particulierement avec upgrade Mail7)
qu'en imap des synchros de brouillons trainent les pieds
(après quelques synchros ca se retablit.. ou pas)
ou que l'indexation Mail  soit bancale

comme tu ne donnes aucune info detaillée difficile d'en dire plus


----------



## poussvite (2 Février 2014)

merci pour la tentative de réponse,
je file alors à la rubrique internet.
dommage que dans vos titres de rubriques de vos forum vous n'ayez pas ajouté "mail" sur la ligne "internet". vous devez bien vous dire que tout le monde ne passe pas ses soirées à lire tout les post du forum! on peut y venir occasionnellement .
vous parlez du manque d'infos laisse par moi mais de quelles info parlez vous?
il est vrai que j'ai mis à jour ma signature juste après avoir posté mon message.pas judicieux,je sais!
bien à vous


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

par exemple ces infos

mavericks  mais
ca sent l'upgrade avec maintien de compte
(propice à couac de conversion de reglages , et particulierement avec  Mail7)
par opposition à recreation de compte

ou

imap /pop?
reindexation déjà faite?


----------



## poussvite (2 Février 2014)

ok merci beaucoup
vaut il mieux que je supprime mon compte  et en crée un nouveau?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

tu n'as PAS repondu aux questions ( ou donné les infos)



poussvite a dit:


> ok merci beaucoup
> vaut il mieux que je supprime mon compte  et en crée un nouveau?


non
il suffira de réparer si necessaire 

 et ca ne l'est pas forcement d'ailleurs:
exemple
Si c'est un gmail imap il arrive que des brouillons restent entre deux synchros
soit on attend que ca se resorbe tout seul , soit on vire le brouillon qui reste et basta


----------



## poussvite (2 Février 2014)

merci et bon dimanche


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

poussvite a dit:


> merci et bon dimanche


donc tu ne veux plus qu'on t'aide?

ok, à toi de voir


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Avril 2014)

en revanche moi j'ai le meme probleme et je veux bien qu'on m'aide ! 

même souci : le mail se trouve bien dans le dossier "envoyés" mais aussi dans "brouillon".

MAvericks 10.9.2
Mail 7.2
Récupération des comptes lors du passage de Snow à Mavericks.
Compte hotmail en imap
réindexation jamais faite (qu'est-ce que c'est?)


J'ai un second problème qui est peut etre lié au premier : Parfois toute trace du mail que je viens d'envoyer disparait : il semblait etre bien parti et pourtant il ne se trouve ni dans brouillon, ni dans envoyé ni dans boite d'envoi. Du coup je doute qu'il soit réellement parti (impossible de tester car ça arrive  aléatoirement).

Si vous pouvez m'aider, merci.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2014)

le20sur20 a dit:


> MAvericks 10.9.2
> Mail 7.2
> Récupération des comptes lors du passage de Snow à Mavericks.
> Compte hotmail en imap
> réindexation jamais faite (qu'est-ce que c'est?)


une simple recherche et tu as la réponse !

*plein* de sujets 
ici comme toujours
soit reindexer  ( ici de preference methode "envel*ope* index")

soit changer les fichiers de réglages Mail session  ( plist) pour en avoir des neufs  non issus d 'anciens OS


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Avril 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris mais j'ai fait "reconstruire".
On verra si ça résout quelque chose   (j'ai cherché les fichiers de reglage mail session (plist)  mais je n'ai pas trouvé, meme avec une recherche "plist")


----------



## KERRIA (2 Avril 2014)

..quand ça m'arrive, je jette manuellement à la poubelle et point barre..on va pas passer Noel la dessus non ?.....

La Bonne Nuit


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Avril 2014)

Certes KERRIA, 
cependant mon second problème (plus aucune trace du  mail envoyé, n'apparait ni dans brouillon, ni dans boite d'envoi, ni  dans envoyés) est beaucoup plus gênant
1 - je ne suis pas certain que mon mail soit réellement parti
2- j'ai besoin de trace pour savoir auprès de qui j'ai déjà envoyé (je fais de la prospection)
3- besoin d'archives afin de reprendre , copier coller , transférer, ce que j'ai déjà envoyé

C'est pourquoi je souhaiterais trouver une solution viable.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2014)

*plein de sujets là dessus
fichiers "envel*ope* index" à virer​et si insuffisant
réglages Mail session à refaire ou changer​par ailleurs pour verifier l'envoi ( qui à 99,9999999 % a eu lieu)
il y a le compte EN LIGNE (site outlook ex hotmail)


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Avril 2014)

Je veux bien appliquer ce que tu me dis mais je suis un novice, il faut vraiment m'expliquer step by step car j'ai fait une recherche spotlight " envelope index  "   et je ne trouve pas. et pourquoi " ope " sont en rouge et en gras ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2014)

c'est ce ou ces fichiers qui  sont là
(du moins sur les anciens OS)
Maison/Bibliotheque/Mail/Envelope Index

Mail fermé tu le vires ou les vires et tu relances Mail


----------



## le20sur20 (10 Avril 2014)

Je ne trouve pas .... Pas de Bibliothèque dans "Maison" ....





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h19 ----------

J'ai encore envoyé un mail qui ne se retrouve ni dans les envoyés de mail, ni dans les envoyés de Onedrive/hotmail  depuis le site web de messagerie.  Du coup je vais le renvoyer au risque de passer pour un vrai lourd auprès de mon employeur s'il reçoit le message en double.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2014)

alalala
en mavericks la biblio est masquée par défaut
flemme de pointer les mille et uns posts  décrivant comment  la montrer de facon temporaire ou permanente
et c'est dans l'aide mac !

finder aller à avec touche ALT
et pour acces permanent , même chose puis glisser dans la barre laterale
--
en passant c'est sans doute  ton REGLAGE smtp qui est à revoir
le message n'est PAS envoyé
et donc n'apparait pas en ligne
(sauf dans brouillon stocké en imap si réglé pour)

donc *avant* des grandes manips plist ou l'autre , le fichier accounts
verifier tes réglages Mail

--
et corrige ton picto

tu mentionne mavericks dans le fil et dans le picto c'est 10.6


----------



## Cédric74 (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai fait comme ça et pour l'instant mon problème semble réglé (messagerie Imap Free, Mail 7.3, Mavericks just before Yosemite) : clic droit sur le nom du compte dans la colonne de gauche >obtenir les données du compte > décocher "Stocker les brouillons sur le serveur"


----------



## macoupc (18 Octobre 2016)

Cédric74 a dit:


> J'ai fait comme ça et pour l'instant mon problème semble réglé (messagerie Imap Free, Mail 7.3, Mavericks just before Yosemite) : clic droit sur le nom du compte dans la colonne de gauche >obtenir les données du compte > décocher "Stocker les brouillons sur le serveur"


Merci ça a l'air de marcher ! Ça m'enlève une belle épine du pied.


----------

